# Wanted: old fashioned mop with replacable head



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

So, mom tells me she wants a new mop. After a discussion it turns out what she really wants is the old fashion kind where you can replace the strings or fabric or whatever it is that cleans the floor. A very long time ago we had mops that opened with a latch and we could wash the fabric or replace it when it got worn. Anyone know if that's still available somewhere? Certainly not at our local grocery stores!
Thanks,
Kit


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is something similar that the head can be washed.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you, that's at least washable! 
Kit


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Menards, Home Depot, any of those types of stores carry that kind of mop.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure if these are washable but here is a cotton mop and the replacement wet mop head.

Fuller Cotton Wet Mop available at The Vermont Country Store

Replacement Wet Mop Head


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

We got the mop handle at Lowes. It has the place to put a replaceable string head in it. I made my own mop head though out of old t-shirts. Best mop I've ever had!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I know what you are descibing and where to buy one. You must go to a janitor supply company near where you live. Will you ever be surprised at what you can get there.Hope you can find one near you.


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

Restaurant supply stores will have these, and buckets too.

Oh, I just found our EcoLab catalogue. (I'm at work.) These guys sell food safety and cleaning equipment and supplies to restaurants. Their e-mail is foodsafetysolutions dot com. I'm not affiliated with them, promise. I just thought it might be something you'd like to look into.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

the janitorial supply should have em. we have 2 that we bought 
at a auction, they are do heavy they almost mop theirselves
I take the mop head off and throw it in the washer with some
bleach, and hang to dry. fresh and ready use next time 

Samm


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I bought one at Lowes.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, folks. I found one at the janitorial supply. Not inexpensive, but what mom wanted. They had some interesting looking cleaners too. Next time I have time to shop...
Anyway, thank you for the input.
Kit


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Home Depot Pro and Home Depot carry the old school mops that we all remember and love. I remember using them as a kid at the nursing home that I worked at as well as the Navy and Coast Guard, which is how I know that Home Depot Pro has them. At one CG unit shoreside that I was stationed at, I was the petty officer in charge of supervising all the folks who got into trouble. That made me also the guy in charge of housekeeping and grounds. Before Home Depot became a GSA vender, I use to order our swabs (mops) from them. BTW, if you are wondering, yes, I constantly told my wife that she sould listen to my housekeeping input as I was a professional. I would tell her that I not only was a housekeeper, at that time, I was their boss. I taught them how to clean. She wasn't impressed, untill she had to go to Alabama for a few weeks. When she returned every part of the duplex at which we lived was so spotless that she said it made her nervous to see that much that clean.


----------

